# Stuburt Urban Spikeless Golf Shoes



## GB72 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have been a bit of a sceptic when it comes to Spikeless golf shoes, never really believing that they can off the grip and stability of a normal golf shoe. I did, however, receive a pair of Stubert Urban spikeless shoes for Christmas and, having finally had the chance to try them out, I am suitably impressed. 

Lets start with the looks. Mine are in a two tone brown leather so I feel that they look appropriately smart. Yes they do still look a bit like a quality leather trainer but not so casual as to receive any questions on the course or in the clubhouse about the appropriateness of my footwear. Overall, a good, stylish appearance without looking out of place on my 41 year old feet. 

Next up is the most important matter, performance. The main thing to say is that is not exactly perfect conditions (still damp but I was desperate to try them out) I felt no loss of grip at all when compared to a regular golf shoe. They were also plenty stable enough and from both points of view I felt that I did not lose out at all on performance. The course was also still slightly damp but even in the rough I felt no leaks and my feet remained dry throughout. This may well be down to the fact that I was wearing a leather pair over synthetic or canvas alternatives. Comfort wise, they were up their with the best normal shoe that I have. It is basically the same as wearing a sturdy trainer and that will be even better when it comes to summer. 

The other main benefit to me has been convenience. I can drive up the club in them, they are permitted in all areas of the clubhouse and they did not pick up dirt and mud like a spiked pair so a quick blast with the air hose after and they are good as new. The frustration I have always had is that I like to get to the club early, hit a few balls then have a coffee before teeing off. Previously this would involve a couple of shoe changes to have appropriate footwear on the practice ground then back again to go in the bar then back to golf shoes for my round. Not ideal at all and these spikeless shoes have removed all of the hassle. 

So far I have been more than happy with the Suburt Urban shoes. Comfortable and practical with a high level of performance and a price tag under Â£50.00 means a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 10, 2014)

Have been looking for these for a while, had some paypal left but didn't quite pull the trigger ... and only Â£24.99 on various eBay sellers.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 10, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Have been looking for these for a while, had some paypal left but didn't quite pull the trigger ... and only Â£24.99 on various eBay sellers.
		
Click to expand...

Worth a shot. These are the only spikeless shoes that I have had so I cannot compare them to other brands but at Â£25 they are a no brainer.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 10, 2014)

Good review, I bought a pair last year and am also very impressed with them.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 10, 2014)

bought a pair to take to spain where I played 5 rounds in 5 days, comfortable from the off and as reported no lack of grip, although the conditions in spain were most probably better than here. I paid Â£29.99 from the pro who gave me lessons, it was woth the extra fiver imo.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 10, 2014)

I've played throughout the winter in my Ecco Streets, bought in August last year - if anything I'd say that my experience of spikeless shoes is that the grip is better than normal spikes - and comfort is lots better - just noticed I'm sitting here typing this with them on after being at the range at tea time 

Will definitely be getting another pair of spikeless and while I like the Eccos I'll try the Stuburt ones out after reading your review


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 7, 2015)

Are the stuburt urbans waterproof?


----------

